# the form of angular taiji



## ggg214 (Feb 14, 2008)

the other parts of this form can be found in the related videos.
also in the related videos, the master(&#25140;&#33521 showing in the push hands video is my master's sifu.


----------



## Jota (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for posting the link to the video of this set. Please excuse my ignorance, but why is it called "angular taiji"?


----------



## grydth (Feb 17, 2008)

I had never seen this style. 

Most of the posture names are familiar from Yang style, and the postures vaguely resemble them. But those extreme forward leans - what is that all about?


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 18, 2008)

as i have said, in shanghai of china, there are two main school in WU style. one is called circle form(yuan jia), one is called angular form (fang jia). the form in the video is the sub-school of angular form. 
the main character of angular form is that comparing the circle form, each movement in angular form seems a linear movement. it looks like a robot performing taiji.
about its history, i know at least several different sayings. one is that it's the new form invented by Wu jian quan at his old age; one is that it's the old form only pracatised by the Wu family, and later spreaded out of Wu family by someone. my master tells me that it comes from  Yang style directly. it's originally a northern taiji form, and taken to shanghai by zhang da quan. anyway, it's different with most of taiji forms, and i like it.


----------



## Jota (Feb 18, 2008)

I practice this set.  There seems to be very little information available about this form, so I was quite surprised to see the video.  The website attached to the video has quite alot of information that will take me some time to research it and compare to my current understanding of the form.

Thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2008)

Wu Style History

Not 100% certain here and I will need to research this a bit more but angular opposed to circular could be comparing Northern and Southern Wu. Same family just that when they went south they changed it a bit 



grydth said:


> I had never seen this style.
> 
> Most of the posture names are familiar from Yang style, and the postures vaguely resemble them. But those extreme forward leans - what is that all about?


 
There is much discussion as to who Wu Quanyu actually learned from Yang Luchan or Yang Banhou


Since it comes directly from first or second generation Yang there will be similarities.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jota said:


> I practice this set. There seems to be very little information available about this form, so I was quite surprised to see the video. The website attached to the video has quite alot of information that will take me some time to research it and compare to my current understanding of the form.
> 
> Thank you.


 
are you practising this form?even in shanghai, only a few people are practising this. where did you learn from?
in my knowledge, my master's sifu had been in USA for several years, for teaching this form. do you learn from his student?
there is another angular form, which is named by Wu gongyi. he had brought the form to hongkong. this one is more popular than the form in the video. are you really practising exactly this one, or the other angular form of Wu gongyi?

looking forward to your reply!


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wu Style History
> 
> Not 100% certain here and I will need to research this a bit more but angular opposed to circular could be comparing Northern and Southern Wu. Same family just that when they went south they changed it a bit


 
i agree with you.
if it's said that the northern people is steel, the southern people is silk. it's the same in CMA.


----------



## Jota (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there a video on the internet of the angular form of Wu gongyi?  I am very curious now.  How similiar is it to the Angular form that you are studying?


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://v.56.com/spaceDisplay.php?flvid=17565092
i know the person in the video is practising the form of angular.
but i am not so sure that the form in the video is the one of Wu gongyi
just for you information!


----------



## Jota (Feb 19, 2008)

ggg214,

I was unable to view the link in your last post.  I wish I could.  However I do practice the same form as demonstrated in your initial post on this thread.

Thank you for posting the link to the form.  I enjoyed it and I will be spending sometime soon researching the website.

Thank you.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 20, 2008)

you are welcome
i am also practising this form,hope we can share some experience


----------



## wil (Jul 4, 2008)

i am curently learning a form of taiji called bei fung also aparently sometimes called old chang taiji., my teacher learnt from sifu chang seah ming[1921 shanghai] student of grandmaster Zhou YI SHAN[grandfather]. aparently a northern form but i can find no information on it,s origin, by the look of some of its postures i think it may have evolved from early large frame yang taiji.its postures are very martial in apearance with very strong hand and thumb position unlike the softer hand pos of other styles.if anyone has any knowledge of this style i would love to hear from you...please forgive my poor typing/computure skills.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't do this style so I'm sure I don't understand the training involved. 

For example, the opening ji (press) in the clip is done after the left foot hooks in (kou bu) and the hip is turned AWAY from the direction that the force is applied. I honestly don't see any reason to do this and an obvious reason not to -- you limit your own force in the direction you're applying it. That would be a definite no-no in my style, but perhaps Wu style has a reason for it?


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 6, 2008)

it's not a common requirement in Wu style, especially for nowaday practitioner. 
first of all, it's based on a principle: twisting can make stronger strength. in daily life, when you want to dry your washcloth, what will you do? twist or press? obviously, twist.
in martial art, when you want to make more harmness to your opponent by your jab, will you twist your fist?
secondly, in the movement, the foward strength comes from the back leg, and the front leg's function is like brake in car, stopping you go out of your body's scope.
thirdly, in many martial art, this kind of twist is very important, bagua's tang ni bu&#65288;&#36255;&#27877;&#27493;&#65289;, xin yi liu he's ji bu&#65288;&#40481;&#27493;&#65289;, and xing ying&#8216;s santi &#65288;&#19977;&#20307;&#24335;&#65289;etc. they are all required body's twisting.


----------

